# Size of Public Works Projects?



## Tom of Zip City (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey, can anyone tell me the sizes of these public works projects (like how space they need to be built)? I would like to know so I can plan planting trees around them. Thanks in advance!

-Cafe
-Campsite
-Police Station (Modern)
-Reset Center
-Fountain 
-Water Well


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 21, 2013)

Cafe: 7x5
Campsite: 4x4
Reset Center: 1x1
Police Station: 4x4
Fountain: 4x4
Water Well: 3x3


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Cafe: 7x5
> Campsite: 4x4
> Reset Center: 1x1
> Police Station: 4x4
> ...


Is that how big they are or how much room they need including space around it?


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 21, 2013)

That's how big they are.

I remember when placing my reset Center, Isabelle told me I needed 1 across and 2 back.  I don't know the rest though.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow the cafe is huge. Hope it fits where I want to put it.


----------



## capsaicin (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Is that how big they are or how much room they need including space around it?



Its how much space they need. I have both the campsite and fountain and have measured the actual size of them as being 3x3. likewise the water well is 2x2


----------

